# intel stock cooler stuck on the motherboard



## Arrin (Mar 2, 2013)

not entirely sure if this would be the right forums but 1 of the pins on the stock cooler is stuck on my mobo and no matter how hard i pull (i've actually bruised my finger tips) it just won't budge...

it seems like the entire pin system is somewhat faulty as it doesn't even turn by hand unlike the other 3 but how could i release it without damaging the cooler pin or my motherboard?


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm going to assume you've already tried everything else. Take a nail clipper and clip away at the stuck pin from the back side of the motherboard. Once you clip enough of tip of the pin, the cooler should come out. Be very careful about scratching your motherboard though. If it still doesn't, use something hard but smooth like the bottom side of a metal spoon and just press it against the pin (again, from the back side of the board).

Have I ever done this? No. Have I ever seen anyone do this? No. Do I recommend it? No. Is this what I would have done if I were in your situation? Probably. I'm very resourceful.


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kantastic said:


> Take a nail clipper and clip away at the stuck pin from the back side of the motherboard.



^^ This. 

I would also do that... I've had stuck Intel stock coolers before (they suck) and the best thing to do is cut it off and replace it with something better. I've had to use pliers before (hard to get nail clippers at work) to achieve the same end result. As mentioned, be careful of damaging the motherboard.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2013)

grab the clip from the top with pliers and twist? Also it looks like you are going to need a new cooler, because if you go with my angle, or Kant's (which is the only other solutions I see), you are going to likely have a dysfunctional cooler when its all said and done.


----------



## Arrin (Mar 2, 2013)

ok so from messing about with it a bit it seems like it's permanantly stuck in the locked position as i could just keep turning the pin around without it ever stopping, would a pair of pliers still work even with it in the locked position?

i really wish i'd have just borrowed a couple extra £ and bought a heatsink, these plastic pins are a such a bad way to mount it..


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2013)

On the sides of that clip, there are plastic bits that hold the center section. Maybe you could pry at that with a screwdriver, but I would be worried about the drive breaking lose under force and running into the board. If you cant get the top to work, do as Kant suggested and try to break or remove the tabs around the stud in the back, it should pop right out after.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2013)

If you cant get it to unlock by turn the pins 1/4 of a turn in the direction the arrow shows, just take some clippers, and snip the little plastic things on the other side of the motherboard that latch on. You will need a new cooler now after that though.


----------

